# Sandhill Cranes



## BERN (Jan 6, 2016)

This looks like a good photo opportunity if you can make it. I am under the weather and wish I could. Maybe next year for me.

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Wheeler/Festival_of_the_Cranes.html


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like quite an opportunity for the bird enthusiast.  Wish it wasn't so far away - be hard to do a single day-trip for me but would like to check it out if I am near Decatur again one day.  Thanks for posting the info about the refuge - the heated observatory sounds great!


----------



## caughtinarut (Jan 7, 2016)

I know the cranes have been flyinv over here in south georgia. I counted 57 on tuesday.


----------

